# Egyptian Railway



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Egyptian Railways Authority is set to enforce women’s-only train cars on several popular routes to and from the capital starting Wednesday.

The move is part of its efforts to curb sexual harassment, which is rampant across the country.

According to state-run daily newspaper Al Ahram, the No. 909 train connecting Cairo and Alexandria departing at 9am will host the first women’s car.

The No. 957 train to Zagazig and the No. 513 train to al-Qanater al-Khaireyah will also boast exclusive cars for women.

Several rights and women’s groups claim the rate of sexual harassment and violence has increased sharply as of late.

Egyptian women are already afforded private metro cars in Cairo, which comprise the only public transportation that separates genders.

In 2008, an Egyptian court dismissed a lawsuit filed by two lawyers demanding the end of women’s-only cars on the grounds that separating the sexes violates gender equality. 

The court ruled that allocating cars to women did not fall under its jurisdiction and added that Islamic law emphasizes respect for women, which obligates the state to protect them.

Egyptian railways are among the oldest in the world and were first established in 1834.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It's great news but also a sorry state of affairs when you need to separate the sexes.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess gender segregation is one way of ensuring no sexual attacks. Another would be to actually enforce the law.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The law will never be enforced..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Unfortunately you are right, increasingly so


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i dont like the idea of segregation at all, not in trains, nor in restaurants or cafes, swimmingpool etc....its a step backwards when it comes to fight SH. Yes in practicality it prevents harrassment while travelling on a train, but it carries a subtle second meaning: that it is ok for some to being unable to control themseselves in front of the opposite sex.

When it comes to the Egyptian Railway, it would be better they focus their effords in ensuring that no more tragic accidents like the ones we have seen lately occur.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> i dont like the idea of segregation at all, not in trains, nor in restaurants or cafes, swimmingpool etc....its a step backwards when it comes to fight SH. Yes in practicality it prevents harrassment while travelling on a train, but it carries a subtle second meaning: that it is ok for some to being unable to control themseselves in front of the opposite sex.
> 
> When it comes to the Egyptian Railway, it would be better they focus their effords in ensuring that no more tragic accidents like the ones we have seen lately occur.




As I said it is a sorry state of affairs but the laws to protect women will not be enforced. 
Of course it is ok for them not to be able to control them self in front of the opposite sex because if it wasn't they would come down with the full force of the law on these predators. 

Policewoman are need and in law enforcement roles not as clerks.. 



Maiden


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

When gender segregation becomes the new normal in Egypt you know things have hit the fan long ago


----------

